# Parking issue @ The Greens



## brian9714 (Jul 5, 2010)

Came back from a Fujeirah snorkelling trip only to find someone parked in my spot at the Greens. Called Dubai Police. Here's the conversation:

Cop: We cannot do anything. The parking is in a Private building. Wait until the person leaves.

Me: Are you serious? Its my parking which I have paid for. He has illegally parked. Can you give him a ticket so he will not repeat offence?

Cop: No. We cannot give a ticket in a private parking. Park in someone else's spot. Why are you "making problem"?

Me: What if he calls the cop. Will I get the ticket?

Cop: Maybe.

Me: What If I double park and box him in?

Cop: You will get ticket.

Me: I will double park him and if I get a ticket I have proof that I reported the offence beforehand and noone came to assist.

Cop: Where is the security for the building? They are responsible, Call them.

Me: Fair enough, I will contact Emrill Security office.


Its 11:30pm now. I am fuming. Call up Emrill who send their supervisor who is absolutely helpless.

Emril: Sir, We can only stick a notice on the car claiming Illegal parking. This is a common problem. Our hands are tied.

Me: I will doublepark him and not move my car till the cops come.


NEXT Morning, I get a call from the cops at 11am. It seems I have illegally parked and the owner of the car has been waiting since morning. 
Anyway, I make him wait a good half hour and move my car. He apologizes, gives 101 excuses. 

Outcome: He parks in someone else's spot today.

Lesson he learnt: He can get away with it.

Lesson I learnt: Cant think of one, but I am pissed.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

LOL - Quality

Bring in car clamping I say....I may look into this lucrative market when I arrive


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I used to live in the Travo building and have seen others double park them in too, but never saw the cops show up. The person who was occupying the owners spot was left a note that said to contact the desk and the desk then rang up the owner of the spot. If it would have happened to me I would have done that same thing.

At least you have a great story. :clap2:


----------



## smily (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow...crazy reasoning...have experienced some thing similar so know how it feels..


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Brian,

What building do you live at if you don't mind me asking. I've been considering The Greens, so would be good what building this is so I can avoid it


----------



## brian9714 (Jul 5, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> Hi Brian,
> 
> What building do you live at if you don't mind me asking. I've been considering The Greens, so would be good what building this is so I can avoid it


Hello Dizzy,

I live in Al Thayal, but the problem is in almost every building. Most people just do not bother complaining and this encourages the offenders. If you doublepark these guys, dont leave our contact number, and make them wait for indefinite periods, they will most likely think twice next time around.

I had a talk with Management and it seems that it is illegal for the developer to clamp vehicles or even put "sticky pasty" notices on the offending vehicle because the vehicles are considered "Private" properties.

We are still better off living in an Emaar developed property with allotted parkings as compared to any Damac building or JLT one. Most of them have limited parkings (Less than one to every apartment).

Regards,

Brian


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for the information Brian!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> Thanks for the information Brian!


It won't make any difference because this problem exists for every single building in The Greens. Numerous parties could be blamed for this.

1. Residents are the start the problem. If we all parked in our respective spots and didn't have 3 cars each and thereby creating a need to take all the available visitor parking spaces, then visitors would have no need to take our parking spaces to begin with! There are plenty of parking spaces on the road, therefore anyone with more than one car could make use of those but obviously not being used to walking in the UAE, the 5 minute walk to our building then suddenly becomes a problem and pinching someone else's space seems like the better idea! I've actually seen other people (when I was in the Marina) letting their visitors into the car park and directing them into other people's parking spaces!!

2. Security!!! I dealt with the same issue when I moved in! Someone took my space and it took a threat of his car being towed by the police for him to move it...3 days later! But wait, this person did not even live in the building so how on earth, did he get into a secured underground car park!!! Might it be that security has let him in!!!! The fact that they had the guy's number leads me to believe that security is on a very healthy and profitable business of renting out empty car parking spaces!!

Conclusion - I carpool so take my space and be prepared to be blocked in for a week!


----------

